# Mud Buddy



## Drwthomas (May 17, 2016)

I'm looking to get a 4400 Black Death mud muddy and I'm not sure if I should get HDR so it has reverse or to just go regular without reverse? Is it really necessary?


----------



## rnelson5 (May 17, 2016)

I have a 4400BD HD. Is it a must to have the HDR? No. If i was going to spend that much money on a new motor and could get reverse for a little more would I? Probablly so. When i bought my HD the HDR was not available. I can say that boat landings especially when you are by yourself or in any water with a current it could come in handy. Also, some places i hunt reverse would be nice. I find you miss reverse the most is when you are by yourself .


----------



## MudDucker (May 18, 2016)

I've had several mudbuddies, including one of the first doz 35 hp motors.  I now have the HDR.  I like reverse, especially for retrieving decoys and moving around marinas.


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 18, 2016)

i have only had my 44HDR for 3 days but reverse is very nice so far. it doesnt pull like i was expecting it would (i was thinking outboard) but it does move and makes pulling up to a boat dock or leaving the bank alot easier and sure when picking up decoys it will make life alot easier.


----------



## Gaducker (May 18, 2016)

krazybronco2 said:


> i have only had my 44HDR for 3 days but reverse is very nice so far. it doesnt pull like i was expecting it would (i was thinking outboard) but it does move and makes pulling up to a boat dock or leaving the bank alot easier and sure when picking up decoys it will make life alot easier.




That's what I want to know...  It dose not have the power to throw you into the floor in reverse?


----------



## MudDucker (May 18, 2016)

Gaducker said:


> That's what I want to know...  It dose not have the power to throw you into the floor in reverse?



Not unless you are running about 20 mph or better at the time.  Mud props are so cupped that they are not very efficient backing up.


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 19, 2016)

Gaducker said:


> That's what I want to know...  It dose not have the power to throw you into the floor in reverse?



no but i have only been playing in open water at the lake house so not sure how it will pull in grass or mud. again i have only had the boat on the water 2 times


----------



## Barroll (May 23, 2016)

krazybronco2 said:


> no but i have only been playing in open water at the lake house so not sure how it will pull in grass or mud. again i have only had the boat on the water 2 times



Trim all the way down and the reverse will work better


----------



## mizzippi jb (May 23, 2016)

I've had mud motors with and without reverse.  Without reverse will not be an option for me anymore. Ever.


----------



## kevbo3333 (May 26, 2016)

You will want reverse for sure. Somethings it's alright to save money and go the cheaper route and reverse is not one of them. I got the 37HDR and you will be kicking yourself later  if you don't go ahead and get it. JMO.


----------



## brittonl (May 29, 2016)

Yes, go with the HDR model, you won't regret it. Not only is it very functional, also think about if & when you go to sell it in the future & how a non-reverse motor will be less attractive to buyers. If you haven't already, call Chad & the Prodigy folks in Jasper, their the largest MB dealer in the country & Im sure will be happy to help you further. Good luck


----------

